# Instrument pickups.



## Mark Harwood

My wife Carol just had a birthday. As she sometimes has cause to amplify her fiddle, I bought her a "Headway Violin Band". It wraps around the instrument without fixings. The sound is terrific & it doesn't affect her playing. The output is similar to an external microphone, but feedback is absent. For around £120 I'd recommend it.
Of course, Classical musicians seldom use pickups, but, as there are non-Classical musos here too, perhaps we can share our views on pickups.


----------



## Bgroovy2

I have a dean markley pick-up that works real well for my classical guitar. Oh, by the way. I play in church a lot. I have tried on occasion to play non-aplified, ya know kind of intement and up close with the congrigation,,,it usually doesn't work. There will always be some old gray hair in the last pew that will complain about not being able to hear so I amplify everything I do just so I don't have to hear about it....lol


----------

